# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Nooitmeeropdieet.nl

## nooitmeeropdieet

Nooitmeeropdieet.nl is een training waarin je onderzoekt waarom je eet en vooral waarom je te véél eet. In deze training leer je om te eten naar behoefte en om naar je lichaam te luisteren. Daarnaast wordt er aandacht besteed aan het vergroten van je zelfvertrouwen en je zelfbeeld. Je leert jezelf te accepteren en een gezond eetpatroon te ontwikkelen. Door je lichaam te geven wat het nodig heeft, kun je op een gezonde manier afvallen en zo op je natuurlijke gewicht komen. Daar hoort vanzelfsprekend bewegen en ontspanning bij. 

De training:

De training van nooitmeeropdieet.nl kan in groepsverband of individueel gevolgd worden. Voor meer informatie: www.nooitmeeropdieet.nl of stuur een mailtje naar: [email protected]

----------

